# what did you do on your 30th?



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

As I am living the last few months of a time where I put a '2' in front of my age (unless I live to the age of an Old Testament character), I was wondering what other people did, if anything special, when they reached the big '3' '0'?
I shall be able to ignore the whole spectacle as I shall be on a plane bound for a skiing holiday, but I would like to know what others have done.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Rachel,i had to work late on my 30th birthday just like lots of other people in this business!! 
I hope you get the opportunity to enjoy your birthday,Leo.:chef:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I, too, am coming up on my '3-0'  It makes me rather blue. I remember when I turned 20, I was sure of where I would be and what I would be doing by the time I was 30. Unless something phenomenal happens, I am far from my mark of my 'grand plan.' Rather than dwelling on it, I have been pondering exactly how I will address my next decade. 
Perhaps a trip to Atlantic City with a fist full of silver dollars will do me well.


----------



## blueyedgourmet (Apr 18, 2002)

HA!! I can barely remember my 30th bday!!!! was so long ago, all I know is I was ok with turning 30, but cried my eyes out on my 31st bday....but soon got over it (-: is almost midway thru the 40's now.......and it does get betterNmellower with age ...enjoy !!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Sorry, I can't remember back that far!   

Just take life as it comes. It may be hard to believe, but you really ARE getting better. Someday you'll look back and wonder how you were ever so young and inexperienced (no matter how experienced you think you are now  ) Sorry to preach.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I went to a barbecue thrown by my friend who was also my assistant at the time. The event was not in honor of my birthday, but she did make me a cake. It is the only time in my life that anyone has made me a cake. I'll always cherish that day!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I gave notice. I quit my job as a far too busy kitchen manager and went out on my own. So, in a sense, I retired on my 30th birthday.That was a while back. These days I just putter around kitchen. Ya know? Kind of like "Coach" in the old TV sitcom "Cheers". Yup. Thats' me to the letter!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I have absolutely no idea what I was doing lo, those many years ago (or last year for that matter  )
I was in the merchant navy at the time and on a ship, one day is pretty much like another. I'm generally not big on birthdays. A shrink would probably have a field day trying to figure out why but that's the way it is.
I can only agree wholeheartedly with the others who have said it gets better as you get older. 
Enjoy  

Jock


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I had a really big party when everybody got drunk, I still have black holes in my memory from that evening. 
I promised myself that I would repeat that kind of party when I would be 65. By then , I will have decided to become a good girl


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Like so many others in this industry, I worked. The wait staff supplied me with a few cordials towards the end of the night. After work I got drunk at the nearest bar that most other cooks and chef's got drunk on most nights. I just didn't have to pay for any drinks that night. My cooks and my co-chefs are my freinds and it was great. The next day I had off and spent it with my family at the Museum of Natural History, then had a nice meal at home and early to bed. 

Happy Birthday!

Jon


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I turned 30 earlier this year and it was quiet and uneventful. I cooked a Thai dinner for several close friends, enjoyed their company and spent an hour or so on the phone with my parents afterwards. The only thing different about 30 for me is that I'm much happier this year and my metabolism seems to have suddenly slowed down.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

It's been such a long time since my 30th that I'd forgotten what Risa just reminded me of - the Metabolism!!
That's the only down side for me being on the far side of 30. Used to be I'd have to eat constantly just to maintain my weight. Now I have to control what I eat and exercise twice as hard to keep it under control.  Ah well, I suppose it's a fair trade for the wisdom and peace you can find if you are attuned to it  

Jock


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

My 30th was not a pretty picture!!! I attempted to do a shot of each and every Bourbon on the restaurant's (where I was working at the time) shelves. I think there were approx. 35 Bourbons. I think I made it through about 16-17 before I had to give up. Actually, I think my wife put an end to it as I was very determined to make it all the way through.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I haven't a frickin clue!!!
Wait a sec, I just backtracked to the date. Let's see....that would have been 30 years from Dec. 30th 19........
I was in Culinary school. I was panicking because I had recently gotten a "Dear John" letter from my fiancee at the time and I was stuck in Vermont. Alone and miserable.
Yeah I remember now, it may well have been the absolute worst Birthday of my life:bounce: Thanks for reminding me  

Of course if you believe that things happen for a reason......if it wasn't for that I would not have met the single greatest person I have ever met in my life! That would be my son Kyle!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I will ditto Suzanne, minus the preaching which I'll leave her the exclusivity


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

I was so happy to finally turn 30 - 
I felt like I had been in my twenties since I was 15, and was really pleased 
to be able to hit another number.
I had led a somewhat rough and tumble lifestyle, and 30 showed I'd been able to survive. 
I remember sitting at my party at a Chilean restaurant, with my baby boy on my lap and my 3 yr old girl spinning and dancing to the music of the band, and thinking 'life is pretty godam good'.

Fourty was the hard one for me, I still feel like the juevenile delinquent I was in my teens, and now that I have teenage kids I have to check myself sometimes. I'm still extremely passionate about the things I like and dislike ( at times much to the chagrin of family and friends), and maybe that's the thing about getting older - you may not get better, you just become a bigger monster

A great quote attributed to Gloria Steinem - When complimented on how fabulous she looked at 50, she replied, "this is what 50 looks like now".
I plan to use that no matter what age I am. 
Happy Birthday!

Peace - 
Monkey


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Aw shucks Pop!


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

In the end my 30th was uneventful. My flight to London and my flight to Lyon were delayed so I drank Bloody Mary's on the plane and red wine off. I also got to experience the utterly disgusting beyond belief 'deli' sandwiches that they supply you on British Airways as a replacement for heated up plastic food (and believe me the plastic was better than the 'deli' stuff), but they did give me an individual sized bottle of champagne (well sparkling wine- but who was paying attention - it was French and it was fizzy) because it was my birthday.


----------

